# Quiet Goats & Oregon Breeders



## monstersateme (Dec 26, 2009)

So I have a small herd in the city in Oregon, and I was wondering what everyone's opinion was on trying to find a quiet goat? I have two Obers who are pretty quiet, but i'm looking to add another goat. Any suggestions? :whatgoat: 

Also, does anyone know of any Oregon dairy goat breeders where I could get a good milking goat? onder: 
Thanks Much!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

There is no guarantee's.... on any species of goats ....that are quiet..... it is just the individual goat and if they are a verbal one...... some are more verbal ...when they see you ...some at feeding time.... ect.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I agree.... there are some breeds that are notoriously noisy but even so in each breed you will get some LOUD goats and some quiet ones.  I'd recommend looking for an adult doe...that way you will know if it will be too noisy or not.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

dont get nigerians then


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> dont get nigerians then


Now Stacey...are you trying to say that your girls are noisy? :wink:

Mine aren't too bad, only time they're loud is when it's feeding time or someone is in heat.


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

I agree with the other folks...I have a Nubian and a S. Saanen. Nubian's are notoriously loud, but mine never makes a peep. My S. Saanen is incredibly obnoxious, however, and hollers about pretty much anything.

It really depends on the goat..so I agree that you should ask about adult goats and their personal noise level


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm in the same spot... in the city with goats. I just 'went for it' and bought 2 nigerians. So far.. so good. One is a yearling, the other just 6 months. they have both been quiet so far. The younger one calls to me more, but her voice is still very soft. I've been watching to see when she goes in heat, but haven't been able to tell yet... so she hasn't been any louder than normal. I will just have to see how they continue when they have kids and when I begin to milk them.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

I am also in city limits. A tiny town, but we are in it none the less. Our LaManchas are very quiet. They rarely talk about things and when they do their voices are so quiet you can't hardly hear them across the yard. My neighbors say they never hear them. The only one that makes any noise is our boer/nubian cross wether and he makes very little, but he is only here until we get a second LaMancha buck, then the wether is going in the freezer.

I have heard that your herd queen has a lot to do with the noise level of the rest of the herd. If she is a quiet goat the the rest of the herd tends to follow her lead and be quieter. If she is a very vocal goat, the rest of the herd is more likely to be vocal.

I don't know if that is true or not. Our herd queen is a LaMancha/Nubian cross and she almost never talks at all.


----------



## monstersateme (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks Everyone.  

What about Oregon or Washington Breeders? Any of those around? :whatgoat:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

There are a bunch of really nice breeders near you! Your actually very lucky!

Theres Poppy Patch in washington, and Capriola in Oregon!


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

I ahve a nubian cross and she will shout the neighbourhood down!!!!

I have a pygmy / nigi cross and she is really quiet.

Good luck.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I honestly don't think one breed will be all that quieter than the other. If you keep them well fed and watered they usually stay quiet. If their feed runs out or something similar is when they start "talking."

Camanna is my favorite OR nigerian dwarf breeder. There is also Pholia Farm and Algedi Farm. All three have websites if you want to google them.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree that there is not really one breed quieter than another. Although I certainly wouldn't buy a Nubian or Nubian mix.  I live within city limits and quiet goats are a must. Mostly for my own sanity (and family's) rather than neighbors. 

Are you looking for a miniature or standard goat? My cousin has a quiet doe for sale that is bred. She is a pure-bred, registered Nigerian though and not sure if you want a standard. Blue-eyed, friendly, and should be a good milker.

Seems like all of the LaManchas I have been around have been quiet. Like others said, look for an adult doe and try to steer clear of bottle-babies.


----------



## monstersateme (Dec 26, 2009)

I was more interested in Standard breeds because I find it harder to milk mini's and dwarfs. 
Any one in Oregon have an Alpine or Lamancha for sale? I'm partial to them.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Check craigslist, there are usually quite a few goats for sale on there and you can check your local area.

I have *heard* (not experienced so not for sure) that Alpines tend to be mean herd-mates and bully a bit (sweet to humans though). But just what I've heard so please don't bite my head off anyone.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree, check out craigslist...or even better would be to check the dairy goat registries like ADGA and AGS for breeders in your area.
As far as the standards go, my mom always had goats when I was little...a mixed array of Nubian, Toggenburg Alpine and La Mancha, from what I remember with those as well as the current herd she has..her Toggs were a bit more pushy than the others.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I have two nubians who are both quiet, one so much so that I am having trouble telling when she is in season and she is the herd queen. So not all nubians are screamers. I have kinders, there are quite a few of them near you, and some of them are quiet and some not. My noisiest one is unbearable when she is in season. She had triplets this year and her two doelings are loud, one sounds just like her, the buckling is quiet.

Do it might be lines, but I don't believe there are whole breeds that are either quiet or not.

Jan


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Olivia, I have just started a new herd of grade alpines (all young right now) and hope that they aren't mean herdmates........ does anyone out there have alpines, that can verify that???? I'm curious now......


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh, Liz, I remember the only Togg that I owned was a meany........a big bully, after I sold her the lady said she actually butted one goat and it resulted in the goat dying....too bad.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

As far as Alpines, my mom had one doe( Nicky) who was very sweet natured...and her wether was also a very gentle giant...Funnyriverfarms Benny reminds me alot of my moms "Buck"...he has been gone now for 5 years but had a very full life of 11 years.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks liz. I too had an alpine wether many years ago and he was great. But the only alpine I owned until now. So this is good news.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are two really awesome LaMancha breeders in Oregon if you're still looking: 
http://alderrose.tripod.com/alderrosedairygoats/
http://lamanchas.tripod.com/ <----I bought a buck from her, she has awesome animals.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

different lines have different noise levels

Boers are known o be quiet but I have two (mother and daughter) who are SO LOUD! They don't bleat but have a terrible "BLAAAAAH" 
And all of the nubians I've met are loud and annoying...lol, same with ND's. LaMancha's are usually very sweet and quiet


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I would only suggest breeders that I am friends with and personally know & trust....

Anna with Camanna farms (about mid-Oregon coast area) is a WONDERFUL Nigerian breeder. Been in the business a long time & has GREAT "customer service". She's a dear friend and I'd refer her to anyone!! :thumb: 

A few other farms that I know and trust are Pholia Farm (Southern Oregon), Algedi Farm (also Southern Oregon), and Poppy Patch in Washington too.

I would vouch that Nigerians are the most wonderful little milkers ever (especially bloodlines from Pholia Farms!!)...but I would not raise my hand to say they are "quiet" goaties LOL! But I love them!


----------

